# A34 rear stabilizer bushing - I can't find matching items - pleas help!



## marcinb76pl (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

My rear stabilizer bar bushings are upposed to be replaced soon and according to nissan4u.com ( http://nissan4u.com/parts/maxima/us...rear_axle_and_rear_suspension/illustration_2/ )those suppose to be P/N: 546137Y011. I bought them and they arrived looking like this: http://cdn0.autopartsnetwork.com/images/catalog/brand/moog/640/K90599_ANG.jpg
Which is fine, because when I googled "2004 maxima stabilizer bushings" these were most of the results. But then it turned out, that bushings that are in fact mounted on my car looks different, diameter of the bar (and thus bushings) is different and the bushing's hole diameter is also different (mine says ~26mm)
I took my bushing out and took few pictures. It looks like this:
https://dropbox.marcinbieniek.com/public.php?service=files&t=b8537eec9f63cbbe6e6a07d986f4a77e
https://dropbox.marcinbieniek.com/public.php?service=files&t=3c5e796fb06c10de9d9cd120d0df017c
https://dropbox.marcinbieniek.com/public.php?service=files&t=fbc49127e62b9e588042b920f899f13f

I can't really match my bushing with part number  Could you please help me identify it ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to ALLDATA, for 2004 Maximas, there were three different rear sway bar mount bushings:

"With rear spoiler": P/N: 54613-8J021

"Without rear spoiler":
SE models: P/N: 54613-7Y011
SL models: P/N: 54613-8J022

Some other notes... In the Nissan parts catalog, they list the "-7Y011" for manual trans and 5spd. Auto trans models. The "-8J022" is listed for 4spd. Auto trans models.

http://www.nissanpartszone.com/Page...sNo=431&PageID=2636#ctl00_cphView_pnlPartList


----------



## marcinb76pl (May 20, 2013)

thank you smj,
Mine is 5spd auto with spoiler (VIN: 1N4BA41E54C847730) , and it seems like they already tried the 54613-8J021 in the workshop, but it doesn't match:
https://dropbox.marcinbieniek.com/public.php?service=files&t=2937a210fda73472b988d75b91bed6f5

btw: I came across some sway bar review and on one of the pictures I can see exactly the same bushing and the bar as on my maxima
http://vqpower.com/images/04rsb/DSC_0119.jpg
so, what is this part ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's the sway bar mount bushing. Well, since you already tried two and they weren't correct, the only thing I can suggest is try the "-8J022" bushings. Any possibility that you are the second owner and somebody swapped out the rear sway bar with a bigger bar? Or, since you appear to be purchasing aftermarket bushings rather than genuine Nissan parts (based on the bag in the pic), maybe the aftermarket bushings are wrong and you should try ordering the bushings through Nissan per your VIN #. If all else fails, measure you bar's diameter and get in touch with Energy Suspension; they might be able to help you get bushings that fit.


----------



## marcinb76pl (May 20, 2013)

I'm second owner. It crossed my mind that this might be some aftermarket bar, but then, it seems like here they replace OEM bar with some custom one, and the OEM bar and bushings looks exactly the same as mine...

at this point I don't really care if I get original nissan part or replacement - as long as it fits 

The problem is that I'm in Poland, and 2004-2008 maxima aren't common here and I really can't just go to dealer/workshop, take the bushing off the shelf and try if it fits.

The closest fit I could find online seems to be nissan sentra B13 bushings - at least by the look of it, it looks like it might fit. Inner bushing diameter also seems likt it might be right...

I'll try local nissan dealer, maybe they will be able to identify it somehow...


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Look carefully at the sides of the bushing; you may need to take a rag damp with brake cleaner to clean it up. Sometimes you get lucky and the part number is molded in the bushing.


----------

